
Airbus cuts A380 production again as doubts grow over future of 'superjumbo' - cookscar
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/07/27/airbus-cuts-a380-production-doubts-grow-future-superjumbo/
======
Boothroid
Clearly the problem is that it's too small - I'm still hoping for the
stretched version.

Joking apart, the cynic in me can't help noticing that European planes that
are noticeably superior in some aspect to their US counterparts - like the
A380, Concorde - seem to encounter some major roadblock to their success.

